# MKV GTI 4Motion Swap Pics



## rissa422 (Jan 17, 2009)

A couple random shots for now. The garage is a disaster area but ignore that.









Some Goodies in the hatch








R floor pan and tank
















R Rear under the car after mock up
























Poor R32 had a rough year and a half








Found this little fellow hanging out below the work bench


----------



## mystery chip 1.8t (May 7, 2004)

*Re: MKV GTI 4Motion Swap Pics (rissa422)*

shoulda just bought an S3... DUH


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: MKV GTI 4Motion Swap Pics (rissa422)*

What manifold is that?


----------



## rissa422 (Jan 17, 2009)

Its the BSH / AFI manifold. Its a very nice, well constructed piece.  I've seen AFI manifolds on evos and when I heard BSH was working with them, I had to have one. Its everything I wanted and more.


----------



## rissa422 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: MKV GTI 4Motion Swap Pics (mystery chip 1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mystery chip 1.8t* »_shoulda just bought an S3... DUH

shoulda just bought an evo....


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: MKV GTI 4Motion Swap Pics (rissa422)*

so the floor is different, thats kinda gay.. I was hoping it would be like my B6 audi... It was bolt in to do my AWD swap in my B6 FWD audi... congrats on doing it. Keep posting updates


----------



## mystery chip 1.8t (May 7, 2004)

Its technically a bolt in I guess. Just have a spare tire well in the way... and missing bolt holes for the gas tank... and no brackets for the drive shaft carrier but Not bad overall.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (mystery chip 1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mystery chip 1.8t* »_Its technically a bolt in I guess. Just have a spare tire well in the way... and missing bolt holes for the gas tank... and no brackets for the drive shaft carrier but Not bad overall.
Ahhh so just little stuff. Thats not bad at all


----------



## mystery chip 1.8t (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

Its still a lot of work but def not at hard as doing it in an mk4.... But you wouldn't know anything about that now would you!


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (mystery chip 1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mystery chip 1.8t* »_Its still a lot of work but def not at hard as doing it in an mk4.... But you wouldn't know anything about that now would you!
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

Competition








Good luck. I am making a list of all bolts and nuts as well as special tools I will need for my mk5 4motion swap.
Did you get that R32 from Underground that was listed in the R32 parts for sale?


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (maloosheck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maloosheck* »_Competition








Good luck. I am making a list of all bolts and nuts as well as special tools I will need for my mk5 4motion swap.
Did you get that R32 from Underground that was listed in the R32 parts for sale?
No i did my swap about a year or more ago, Cars gone now


----------



## rissa422 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: (maloosheck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maloosheck* »_Competition








Good luck. I am making a list of all bolts and nuts as well as special tools I will need for my mk5 4motion swap.
Did you get that R32 from Underground that was listed in the R32 parts for sale?


Yeah the parts are from the TR one Underground had. That was a good deal.








I messaged you a little while ago with some haldex questions. Are you planning on hooking yours up like factory? I guess its 6 pins so four signal wires from the abs module, one for the esp and one for the e brake. Have you looked into the wiring much yet?
Heres some side by sides of the R and GTi floor pans.








Here you can see how much deeper the GTi spare tire well is








Top view








Here you can see the differences in the cross beams. The GTi spare tire well only ties into the unibody rail on the drivers side where the R has a beam that goes across the entire floor.
Also the beam is larger on the GTi creating clearance issues with part of the 4motion subframe.
I also noticed that the R has a significantly greater number of spot welds than the GTi. Not just around the rear but the whole car.


----------



## rissa422 (Jan 17, 2009)

Also, Maloosheck, it was your thread that inspired me to do this in the first place.
We're definitly going to routes with this though.
TDi 4motion Jetta <-- Practical and unique
500hp 4motion GTi <-- Not practical at all







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (rissa422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rissa422* »_Are you planning on hooking yours up like factory? I guess its 6 pins so four signal wires from the abs module, one for the esp and one for the e brake. Have you looked into the wiring much yet?

I do. I can send you wiring diagram if you need one.


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (rissa422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rissa422* »_We're definitly going to routes with this though.
TDi 4motion Jetta <-- Practical and unique
500hp 4motion GTi <-- Not practical at all


Believe me, if VW had made 3.2 VR6 TDI engine, it would be in my car by now ;-)


----------



## rissa422 (Jan 17, 2009)

That would be epic. If you'd be so kind as to send me that wiring info it would be much appreciated!


----------



## TiCk_FLiP (Apr 7, 2009)

NE updates rissa? Watching yr build carefully...


----------



## rissa422 (Jan 17, 2009)

Nothing new. Hopefully will have some time to work on it soon. It needs to be mobile by the end of the month.


----------



## foxracr10 (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (rissa422)*

LOL... your lease is up on the 30th.. get that thing on some wheels!!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: MKV GTI 4Motion Swap Pics (rissa422)*

I just realised who this was!
Hi Carissa!








Thanks for picking up where "bill" left off...


----------



## mystery chip 1.8t (May 7, 2004)

*Re: MKV GTI 4Motion Swap Pics (Issam Abed)*

hey Issam, take a guess who's garage this thing is being worked on in?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: MKV GTI 4Motion Swap Pics (mystery chip 1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mystery chip 1.8t* »_hey Issam, take a guess who's garage this thing is being worked on in?









Well I see a 2JZ-GTE in the corner so I assume it belongs to a certain sell out...


----------



## mystery chip 1.8t (May 7, 2004)

*Re: MKV GTI 4Motion Swap Pics (Issam Abed)*

ouch... I'm a go fast enthusiast... weather it be VW or Toyota. I didn't force that guy on the jersey turnpike to rear end the 20th http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif also speaking of which.. when can i get my eurodyne chip tuned?


----------



## foxracr10 (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: MKV GTI 4Motion Swap Pics (mystery chip 1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mystery chip 1.8t* »_ also speaking of which.. when can i get my eurodyne chip tuned?









UH OHHH... gettin a wee bit off topic arent we?.. LOL


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: MKV GTI 4Motion Swap Pics (mystery chip 1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mystery chip 1.8t* »_ouch... I'm a go fast enthusiast... weather it be VW or Toyota. I didn't force that guy on the jersey turnpike to rear end the 20th http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif also speaking of which.. when can i get my eurodyne chip tuned?









What to come into town in January when it dies down?


----------



## mystery chip 1.8t (May 7, 2004)

*Re: MKV GTI 4Motion Swap Pics (Issam Abed)*

that sounds good to me. now back to awd mk5!!!!


----------



## dirtyd14 (Oct 25, 2006)

I have been looking into this for a LONG time now...... my only downfall is that i dont know what tranny is capable to mount up to the 2.0t FSI to allow for AWD..... i already found al the R32 parts needed...... If someone could chime in and let me know what tranny is needed for the swap!


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (dirtyd14)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirtyd14* »_I have been looking into this for a LONG time now...... my only downfall is that i dont know what tranny is capable to mount up to the 2.0t FSI to allow for AWD..... i already found al the R32 parts needed...... If someone could chime in and let me know what tranny is needed for the swap!

Im going to use AWD 02m 6speed out of a Audi TT quattro it can be out of approx 2001-2004 ish must be from a 4cyl car







Bob.G


----------



## mystery chip 1.8t (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
Im going to use AWD 02m 6speed out of a Audi TT quattro it can be out of approx 2001-2004 ish must be from a 4cyl car







Bob.G


yeah that is the same trans we are using. we got our trans off of an AMU TT 225 motor. we should have some good updates for everyone this week.
here is 2 pictures to hold you guys over


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

*Re: (mystery chip 1.8t)*

Sweet project!


----------



## rissa422 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
Im going to use AWD 02m 6speed out of a Audi TT quattro it can be out of approx 2001-2004 ish must be from a 4cyl car







Bob.G


I have a 01 tt225 trans. everything looks good so far. You have to put the R transfer case on the tt trans though as the rear must match the t-case. It LOOKS like this shouldn't be a problem. We will see though.


----------



## jsharp4684 (Jun 18, 2009)

I just came across this thread. Any chance you could link the pics? They aren't working for me. I've started rolling my pennies to do the 4motion conversion on my GTI. Can't wait to see what you're able to do with this setup.


----------



## foxracr10 (Oct 3, 2006)

word on the street... this thing is on all 4 wheels again??? Quit being lazy and post up some pics for the people damnit!!!


----------



## mystery chip 1.8t (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (foxracr10)*

it sure is on all fours... Still waiting on the motor from the machine shop. so its got a pretty sweet reverse rake goin... will post pictures soon


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (mystery chip 1.8t)*

bump 4 U


----------



## akauf (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: (atoson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atoson* »_bump 4 U

You sir have earned yourself an update.

New bearings and thrust washers dropped off at the machinist.
Balance shaft removal underway as well.


----------



## foxracr10 (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (akauf)*

OMG








Is andy up before NOON?








LOL this thread is confusing with 3 different usernames giving updates!


----------



## akauf (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: (foxracr10)*

I was up at 6:30am!!!!!!! I was useless until I had my breakfast beer though







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: i can see your busy at work. 6 minutes between my post, you recieving an email and then coming here to post lol.


_Modified by akauf at 8:39 AM 12-14-2009_


----------



## mystery chip 1.8t (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (akauf)*

beautiful signature. that made my day andy... Time to get our website up and running.


----------



## akauf (Dec 14, 2009)

lol I do what I can


----------



## mystery chip 1.8t (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (akauf)*

and y dont u post pictures already for the car together?? i would but im not home during the daylight! give the people what they want


----------



## akauf (Dec 14, 2009)

well we're fresh out of internetz at the house so my sekks video finder machine is of no use for 1.
2nd my picture box is out of lightning containers!




_Modified by akauf at 1:22 PM 12-18-2009_


----------



## Gotsol (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: (akauf)*

wow! way to grab the bull by the horns! Good luck


----------



## areku_x (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (atoson)*

awesome, finally some does it, i wish i had money to do this.


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (areku_x)*

Subscribed looking into doing this as well


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice. I'm about to start the same project on a friend's car. Already bought the parts, but it's nice to see that someone has already done it.


----------



## foxracr10 (Oct 3, 2006)

pictars!!!


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (foxracr10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foxracr10* »_pictars!!!

x2 
oh and merry christmas!


----------



## heimbachae (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: (Oscar33)*

Just rolled across this thread and I was thinking about doing this to my car. I'm not all that auto tech savyy though, so I need to find a shop on the east coast that'll do this. If I just wanted to go from a stock GTI MKV (09 TSI) to 4motion, what exactly do I need to get done?


----------



## Meatstick62 (Apr 17, 2007)

If you're not doing the work yourself it'll be _very_ expensive


----------



## akauf (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words everyone and happy holidays all around!
As soon as I have access to the Internet on something other than an iPhone I'll IM those who have posted with ?'s


----------



## heimbachae (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: (Meatstick62)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Meatstick62* »_If you're not doing the work yourself it'll be _very_ expensive

yea, i figured that much. this is sort of a pipe dream for me, so if i ever win the lottery i'll get it done!! that'll work, right!?


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (heimbachae)*

um I think you mean, if you win MY lottery


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

Bump for pics


----------



## foxracr10 (Oct 3, 2006)

here is one of the car back down on all fours.








OP doesnt have internetz right now since they are in the process of moving.
I believe they are still waiting on the motor to be done at the machine shop.


----------



## akauf (Dec 14, 2009)

motor is in the new garage. Assembly will begin whenever we can manage to get all our stuf out of the garage and into the house. Once we get everything organized things should start moving along again.
Hopefully the car will get down to Route 100 Euros soon so way can get the floor welded up and everything in place in the rear. I'd like to use stock primer and keep everything looking as factory as possible. Should look oem aside from a new seam around the R floor board.
We might be ditching the 3076r for something a but more effective as well. Sounds like the guys at CBRD have a nice piece that has been laying down some very solid numbers. Once a better injector option is out there this thing will be down right rowdy on the street.
Also internetingz will resume this week at the new place so hopefully I can get some pics of the motor coming together.


----------



## foxracr10 (Oct 3, 2006)

welll look who found his vortex account!!


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (foxracr10)*

good info and good luck with the new place!! cant wait to see more of the build!


----------



## akauf (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: (foxracr10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foxracr10* »_welll look who found his vortex account!!

lol I forgot my password and all too


----------



## foxracr10 (Oct 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Get the floor pan welded!!! NOW!!! This better be at show n go!.... lol


----------



## Ronan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

foxracr10 said:


> Get the floor pan welded!!! NOW!!! This better be at show n go!.... lol


 Bumps!


----------



## akauf (Dec 14, 2009)

Hopefully getting maestro this week and a peloquin diff that'll allow me to attach the r32 diff to the stock trans

Will be at dubs on the boards in fwd mode.

We'll see what happens by h2o:beer:


----------



## opzrabbit17 (Dec 26, 2008)

Whats the status on this project... Great pics on the floor pan swap. Question did the Audi TT transmision bolt right up?? what mods did you have to do to the tranny??

Im about to start swap an R32 haldex into my 2008 Rabbit... 2.5R .... LOL... I have a donor R32. Just missing the TT Tranny and upgraded parts to swap from ASP to ESP...


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## akauf (Dec 14, 2009)

opzrabbit17 said:


> Whats the status on this project... Great pics on the floor pan swap. Question did the Audi TT transmision bolt right up?? what mods did you have to do to the tranny??
> 
> Im about to start swap an R32 haldex into my 2008 Rabbit... 2.5R .... LOL... I have a donor R32. Just missing the TT Tranny and upgraded parts to swap from ASP to ESP...


using the stock o2q now.

I'm still unsure if the o2m will work because I dont know what the ratio of the rear diff is. If the o2m t case and mkv R rear diff ratios the same, or should I say reciprocals (equal but opposite), it will work. If not then its a no go. I have the o2m still and seeing that your near buy I could bring it down so you could see if it works and you could even buy it from me if it does.


If I were you I'd do a whole r motor and drivetrain swap like c2 or hpa or whoever did on a rabbit already. I never messed with the 2.5 but I know what the 3.2 is capable of....


----------



## opzrabbit17 (Dec 26, 2008)

http://www.kisolutionz.com/ttforum/haldex.pdf


----------



## .skully. (May 18, 2005)

What ever happened to this?


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

.skully. said:


> What ever happened to this?


x2


----------



## dsm1983 (Aug 8, 2009)

x3


----------



## dsm1983 (Aug 8, 2009)

Question that just came to mind:

If someone wanted to do this but didn't have the R floorpan, then why not just weld in a flat sheet ?


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

dsm1983 said:


> Question that just came to mind:
> 
> If someone wanted to do this but didn't have the R floorpan, then why not just weld in a flat sheet ?


 I have floor, in fact I have half a car, you want it?


----------



## opzrabbit17 (Dec 26, 2008)

U can use a sheet of metal. But if u want to keep a semi stock lock, u can use the floor pan.


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

The flat stock will probably oil can, but that can be eliminated with a stiffener.


----------



## akauf (Dec 14, 2009)

Sorry guys, I lost intereset in coming on here. 

its alive and she drives it around. 

If the floor pan wasnt available I would've shortened the stock one or threw a flat sheet in as suggested and put something in to tie the it together underneath. The stock r pan looks nice and oem though


----------



## akauf (Dec 14, 2009)

Anyone care to recommend a manual haldex controller?


----------



## akauf (Dec 14, 2009)

New thoughts on this project...

HTA86
cams and valve train


Probably going to go big this winter....

The BSH manifold has the 3076 hot and cold housings sitting about a quarter inch from the t-case so rather than modifying it we might go custom and do a top mount or something... whereever there is room for long runners and the hta86

Cam options are what.. shrick and cat? Hopefully integrated is working on a set

Fuel: currently rs4 injectors, apr pump, and a secondary fuel pump. Plans are to go port injection.

To do list:

1. Make manifold and other hot pipe + plumbing for new turbo location & :beer:
2. Buy intake manifold from HEP & :beer:
3. Figure out tuning options for larger throttle body & :beer:
4. Find a fuel injector controller that will work with what I wanna run / pick largest injectors that will work with the controller & :beer:
5. Install the new Walbro 400lph fuel pump in the tank & :beer:
6. Might need to run fuel lines / might be able to split off the stock line before HPFP & :beer:
7. Look into getting the Haldex retuned & :beer:
8. Garage sale & :beer:
9. ??????????
10. Profit


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

akauf said:


> 3. Figure out tuning options for larger throttle body & :beer:


What larger throttle body? 

did you ever get my email about the rear diff?


----------



## akauf (Dec 14, 2009)

Issam Abed said:


> What larger throttle body?
> 
> did you ever get my email about the rear diff?



I've seen some rumors...

You got mail.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Awesome setup. 

Can't wait to see the final outcome. 

Mine should be done soon. I will be staying FWD though.


----------



## akauf (Dec 14, 2009)

I gotta add the usp fuel pump and turn the boost up and post a video up


----------



## mYGeL (Oct 23, 2010)

hello 

Did you get this finished?  

Im doing the same on My Seat leon Cupra. About the same as GTI atleast underneath the car. 

trying to find info on where to connect the Haldex and what the 5 wires are so i connect them right. 
Do you or somebody else know?  

My build. 
http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=283972&page=20 

Regards// Michel


----------



## akauf (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah, I have a r32 harness I can take pics of for you. I'm super busy right now so it might be a week or 2


----------



## mYGeL (Oct 23, 2010)

akauf said:


> yeah, I have a r32 harness I can take pics of for you. I'm super busy right now so it might be a week or 2


 
Thank you! Very appreciated for all help you can give  
my mail adress if easier than putting here? 
[email protected] 

Best regards// michel


----------



## mYGeL (Oct 23, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## mYGeL (Oct 23, 2010)

i finished my AWD Conversion about 4 weeks ago 

heres a video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkOcP314huk


----------



## akauf (Dec 14, 2009)

lookking good, glad to see you got it all together. 

did you swap abs modules yet?


----------

